# MySQL client only?

## D-LINC

All I really want is a MySQL client and mysqldump installed on my Gentoo PC, but it looks like I have to install the whole mysql package, server included. Is there a package or USE flag I am overlooking?

----------

## chiefbag

Add the minimal USE flag that should omit building the server 

```
vi /etc/portage/package.use

dev-db/mysql minimal
```

----------

## peku33

For newer versions remove server use flag:

```
vim /etc/portage/package.use 

dev-db/mysql -server
```

----------

